# Navarre



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Went out this afternoon nothing bitin only Sailcats and Ladyfish, did however get broken off by something huge using a sandflea, he rolled up on top of the water and SNAP oh well got my adrenaline runnin though.


----------



## jamesc (Oct 16, 2008)

Great trip... I got broke off three times last night. Part of the game!


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I rather be fishing then anything...well almost anything...:bowdown


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

It ought to start picking up soon! I go just to see whats biting too, nothing but Blues, ladys, Cats and Whiting right now.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That had to be a mosnter bluefish I'd think. Great man...thanks for the report.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

Went out again this morning..not much happening just a couple Lady's the surf was beautiful however hardly and waves water as clear as glass awesome morning.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thats always the case in a north wind(flat seas) I wish i flew the kite this morning.........when the water is calmed like that I like to use surf casting lures..light tackle fast tip 10lb braided line....walk the beach 2 miles up and down till you find game. Did uspot any sand fleas by any chance?. Pompano should be getting better and better as waterT. drops. keep the reports coming man...sure its appreciated.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

You know is funny you ask about sand fleas I seem to not be able to find them in a.m but, in the afternoon they're everywhere..?

Any ways I amheaded back out to beach.


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

One little blacktip and a sailcat..August kinda sucks.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I fished Sunday from 12-3. It was beautiful out there for sure. My expectations weren't very high considering how calm it was and how clear the water was but I fished none the less. Got a limit of pompano. They were nice year old fish 12-13", for late August- I was very pleased. Only had to deal with a few skip jacks. They were biting on sandfleas and orange beads. I've found on these calm days the fish will be traveling up and down the beach in small schools closer to the sandbar...find the highway and you'll find the fish.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Oh man, now I'm going to have to go out there tomorrow morning.


----------

